# Justin Bieber  wma's



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

Läuft gerade auf mtv 

omg er ist soooo toll 
*kreiiiiisch*

















...nicht!

/discuss


----------



## Rayon (13. September 2010)

Naja, ist halt genauso wie Tokio Hotel oder die ganzen anderen wannabe's - schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (13. September 2010)

/discuss.........not.


Ich seh da nur ein kreisenden Beyblade names Usher.


----------



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> /discuss.........not.
> 
> 
> Ich seh da nur ein kreisenden Beyblade names Usher.



du bist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wundert mich, dass er dieses mal nicht gegen irgendeine wand gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. September 2010)

Wie gut dass ich gerade Eureka schaue...

@ Topic: Nicht ohne Grund ist Justin Bieber der Meistgeflamte auf allen Youtube Channels/ Vidcomments...


----------



## Asayur (13. September 2010)

Leave Britney alone *schluchz*

Ne ... moment falsch ...

Darf ich wieder richtige Musik hören?


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2010)

Doch, über das Thema kann man durchaus diskutieren.
Aber auch nur wenn man vorher wirklich *jede *andere Diskussion die in diesen Universum möglich ist geführt hat.


----------



## yves1993 (13. September 2010)

Man kann, man sollte allerdings nicht um schwerwiegende psychische Schäden zu vermeiden....


----------



## Asayur (13. September 2010)

Mich wunderts immernoch, dass der schon 16 sein soll oO


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

hat er da mit klein kindern auf der bühne getanzt cO? oder hab nur ich das so gesehn?


----------



## Breakyou (13. September 2010)

Ich fand den autritt zum kotzen :<
nicht weils Justin Bieber war sondern weil ich diese Teeniehuren einfach nicht ausstehen kann.
Und der Teil mit dem Schlagzeug <.<


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2010)

Hab die Show zwar net gesehen, aber singen kann er. Das muss man ihm lassen, aber meinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft es nicht (unter anderem die Musikrichtung).
Aber wenn ich mir beispielsweise dieses Video angucke




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJWZSEkCrAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


finde ich ihn persönlich schon gut. Qualitativ ist das gesanglich super. Aber solche Phänomene gibt es ja häufiger, wenn man berühmt wird. Ein Beispiel wäre da "Lady Gaga". Die kann in echt wirklich gut singen und naja das was man von ihr dann später gehört hat, war ja nicht so dolle (höchstwahrscheinlich auch wegen dem Genre)

Edit. Eventuell interessant: Ich höre hauptsächlich Metal, Reggae und Blues (in letzter Zeit auch gerne spanische Klassik :>).


----------



## Belomil (13. September 2010)

irgendwie hab ich das dumme gefühl, dass der thread hier bald zu is... ich seh keine diskussionsgrundlage über nen 12jährigen eunuchen der mikrofone vergewaltigt (ja, ich bin mir über diesen sinnlosen gegensatz bewusst, es beschreibt dieses "etwas" das da wohl gerade auf mtv war aber ziemlich gut...)


----------



## Damokles (13. September 2010)

In anbetracht der Tatsache, das Kinderarbeit verboten ist
und so geteil die Meinungen zu ihm auch sein mögen.
Ich finde, das er im Gegensatz zu "der Katzenbergen" und Co. wirklich singen kann
und deshalb auch ein wenig Beachtung verdient hat.
Ich bin zwar kein Fan aber ich dreh auch nicht das Radio aus wenn gerade einer seiner Songs gespielt wird
wie ich es z.B. bei Robby Williams mache.


----------



## Boeller (13. September 2010)

ich habe mich erfolgreich gegen TH gewehrt ich werde mich auch gegen ihn wehren, wenn er schlecht ist. btw never heard of him... und bei ner show in der lady gaga 8 preise abräumt... muss ich noch weiter reden?







FAIL!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> und deshalb auch ein wenig Beachtung verdient hat.



Beachtung kriegt er ja...

Nur nicht positive...


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das dumme gefühl, dass der thread hier bald zu is... ich seh keine diskussionsgrundlage über nen 12jährigen eunuchen der mikrofone vergewaltigt (ja, ich bin mir über diesen sinnlosen gegensatz bewusst, es beschreibt dieses "etwas" das da wohl gerade auf mtv war aber ziemlich gut...)



Danke für die neue Signatur <3


----------



## Ihateyou (14. September 2010)

Oh, da ist ein kleiner Junge, der erfolgreicher und beliebter als ich ist. FLAMEN!


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mich wunderts immernoch, dass der schon 16 sein soll oO



Jo, sieht aus wie 12 oder jünger.


----------



## skyline930 (14. September 2010)

Wie war das? Viele werden weinen wenn Justin Bieber droht sich vom Hochhaus zu schmeißen, nochmehr werden mit Popcorn zugucken und "Do a Backflip!" schreien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihateyou (14. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wie war das? Viele werden weinen wenn Justin Bieber droht sich vom Hochhaus zu schmeißen, nochmehr werden mit Popcorn zugucken und "Do a Backflip!" schreien?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich ist der Spruch genau umgedreht.


----------



## Belomil (15. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Danke für die neue Signatur <3



kein problem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hab sie grad in nem anderen thread gesehn und gedacht "WTF das sind doch meine worte!?"


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2010)

Objektiv gesagt: Wenn das Mädel oder was auch immer n Talent hat mit dems Geld verdienen kann, bitte. 
Subjektiv gesagt: Lächerliches Wesen einfach. Lächerliche Fans noch dazu..


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Objektiv gesagt: Wenn das Mädel oder was auch immer n Talent hat mit dems Geld verdienen kann, bitte.
> Subjektiv gesagt: Lächerliches Wesen einfach. Lächerliche Fans noch dazu..



Das ist...


...ein Junge


----------



## Gerti (22. September 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/09/22/epic-fail-photos-probably-bad-news-newspaper-win/

Gerade gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist...
> 
> 
> ...ein Junge



Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.



Tim.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Mal ehrlich: Lady Gaga ist mir um einiges lieber als Justin Bieber. Sie inszeniert sich wenigstens immer wieder neu.
Wenn der Typ erst mal in die Pubertät kommt und Haare am Hintern kriegt, ist der Ofen sowieso aus. Oder er macht es wie Bill Kaulitz, verweigert die Pubertät komplett und entscheidet sich für Schminke und Damenrasierer.


----------



## Oarc (24. September 2010)

@Ihateyou

Mag vllt. sein das er im Moment sehr erfolgreich ist aber seien wir ehrlich als "Teenstar" hat er ne scheiß Kindheit und endet irgendwann wie Britney Spears mit Glatze und vollgepumpt mit Drogen in der Gosse.
und so wird er dann nichtmal mehr an ner Frittenbude eine Stelle bekommen -> erfolgreich?? wie wärs mit EPIC FAIL !!


----------



## Thoor (24. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn der erst mal in die Pubertät kommt und Haare am Hintern kriegt, ist der Ofen sowieso aus. Oder er macht es wie Bill Kaulitz, verweigert die Pubertät komplett und entscheidet sich für Schminke und Damenrasierer.



Danke für die schlaflose Nacht.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Und überhaupt. Wie kann einer Superstar sein, wenn er zig tausend mal gegen Glastüren donnert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2010)

Immerhin hat er es geschafft, dass auch ihr euch eingehend mit ihm befasst.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. September 2010)

der ist 16 oO looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Zonic! (1. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und überhaupt. Wie kann einer Superstar sein, wenn er zig tausend mal gegen Glastüren donnert?



N'Klassiker!


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (1. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir nur der Profiltext ein:



> 95% der Jugend würden weinen wenn Justin Bieber auf nem Wolkenkratzer steht und runter springen will.
> Wenn du auch zu den 5% gehörst die Popcorn
> essen und dabei "Mach wenigstens nen Backflip" schreien,
> dann KOPIER den Text in dein Profil



Also ich find ihn zum kotzen.....

Offenbar hat er den Stimmbruch einfach übersprungen, wie kann der mit 16 so ne hohe stimme haben??

Da ist meine ja schon mit 10 tiefer gewesen!!^^


----------



## Ihateyou (1. Oktober 2010)

MyBestFriendThePC schrieb:


> Offenbar hat er den Stimmbruch einfach übersprungen, wie kann der mit 16 so ne hohe stimme haben??
> 
> Da ist meine ja schon mit 10 tiefer gewesen!!^^



Man munkelt ja, dass es Menschen gibt, die von Natur aus 'ne sehr hohe Stimme haben.


----------



## White_Sky (2. Oktober 2010)

MyBestFriendThePC schrieb:


> Offenbar hat er den Stimmbruch einfach übersprungen, wie kann der mit 16 so ne hohe stimme haben??
> 
> Da ist meine ja schon mit 10 tiefer gewesen!!^^





Ihateyou schrieb:


> Man munkelt ja, dass es Menschen gibt, die von Natur aus 'ne sehr hohe Stimme haben.



http://de.wikipedia....ki/Stimmwechsel

...



Spoiler



Die Veränderungen stehen mit der Entwicklung der Genitalien in engem Zusammenhang. Werden einem Jungen vor Beginn des Stimmwechsels die Hoden entfernt, so findet kein Stimmwechsel statt, er wird zum Kastraten.



...WTF?^^


----------



## Ihateyou (3. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Veränderungen stehen mit der Entwicklung der Genitalien in engem Zusammenhang.



Das erklärt dann wohl, warum ich so 'ne tiefe Stimme habe.


----------

